# Help Me With Some Manufacturers Please



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Over the years I have seen some excellent old classic chronos and dive watches

Yema,Wakman for example but can;t remember any others. recently started desiring 60s and 70's style watches

this type of thing










Can you give me some more names to look put for. some I probably wont have heard of


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

there are many brands that have disapeared over the yrs, its easier to search for the movements instead , i.e valjoux, landeron,venus ,etc.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

A couple more I need to keep an eye out for

Croton

Nivada


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

hi

Sicura made loads of those types, not the best quality but some real eye catching wrist candy.

wookue


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks

I'll take a look.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't forget Ollech & Wajs


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

11oss said:


> Over the years I have seen some excellent old classic chronos and dive watches
> 
> Yema,Wakman for example but can;t remember any others. recently started desiring 60s and 70's style watches
> 
> ...


that would be stunning restored very omega like


----------

